# Skype on a Chromebook... is it possible yet?



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

My brother thought it would be a great idea to get my parents a Chromebook a year or so ago and honestly, it's not a bad little device for surfing the web.  However, they wanted to be able to use Skype on it so they could walk around the house and show off whatever it is they want to show off without being tied to the desktop PC.  After quite a bit of searching, it seemed pretty much impossible to get Skype working on it.  Has anything changed in the past half year or should they just break down and get a cheap Windows laptop?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

Use the web version.


----------



## truth teller (Jan 20, 2016)

if you cant install the android skype version on it, there isnt much you can do about it (you need an official skype version to make video calls, last time i checked)



or you can use wine to run the windows skype client, but that requires you to install a linux distribution as a second boot on the chomebook

or, if the device is only used indoors, and you can have a spare x86 machine always running, you can make a vm in said machine, install a lightweight windows on it, skype and a vnc server, and then let your parents connect to the vm from their chomebook and use skype on it

or you can try to get/buy a cheap ass x86 tablet, that way you/they can run pretty much _anything_ you/they want on it (be it operative system or actual applications). the arm based chomebooks make a good fb and "lightweight office" machine, but other than that its a "trap for young players"

gl


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2016)

Dual boot linux.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

Guess I should have been more clear, they'd like to be able to use the video call feature.  Everything I'm reading about the web version shows it doesn't support video yet:

"You need to be running Chrome on Windows (or Safari on Mac OS X) to make and receive voice and video calls through your browser. This is because the WebRTC plugin it requires is not (currently) available outside of these platforms.

Microsoft has not intimated when or if the plugin will be made available for Chromebooks."

From this link http://www.omgchrome.com/skype-for-web-beta-now-available-worldwide-messaging-works-on-chromebooks/

We're talking about two people that don't know how to get back their high-def picture after they play a DVD on their TV let alone having them interfere with selecting which OS to boot....  I guess it's still a waiting game for Microsoft.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 20, 2016)

Why you cling so much to skype... I actually hate it... Aren't there other alternatives? Like hangouts?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 20, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Why you cling so much to skype... I actually hate it... Aren't there other alternatives? Like hangouts?


Probably his parents only want to use Skype. They may not be the most tech savvy.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 20, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Guess I should have been more clear, they'd like to be able to use the video call feature.  Everything I'm reading about the web version shows it doesn't support video yet:
> 
> "You need to be running Chrome on Windows (or Safari on Mac OS X) to make and receive voice and video calls through your browser. This is because the WebRTC plugin it requires is not (currently) available outside of these platforms.
> 
> ...



I can't help but your avatar in it's liquid form is awesome.  I love Torpedo IPA.  7.2% of IBU 65 goodness.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I can't help but your avatar in it's liquid form is awesome.  I love Torpedo IPA.  7.2% of IBU 65 goodness.



I've recently found one I even like better.... if you can find Samuel Adams Double Rebel 8.4% but can't remember the IBU; however, Torpedoes are still the goto.

Wow, screwed that one up:  Rebel Rouser IPA (still a double IPA)  85 IBUs

While I'm editing, Rampant by New Belgium will knock you on your ass too


----------

